# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Call To Prayer

## MiddleEast

For me, the call to prayer each morning, throughout the day and every evening is something I got very used to on a number of journeys. 
Before I knew anything about the Muslim religion, I was always fascinated by this magical sound and the devout who carried out these prayers each and every day without fail.

Here's a good article for a basic understanding of How Muslims Pray and What They Say. Again, just basic and pretty interesting if you've been curious about it.

----------


## jonmark

"Men ought always to pray." Luke 18:1

"I will that men pray everywhere." 1 Timothy 2:1

I have a question to offer you. It is contained in three words, DO YOU PRAY?

The question is one that none but you can answer. Whether you attend public worship or not, your minister knows. Whether you have family prayers or not your relations know. But whether you pray in private or not, is a matter between yourself and God.

I beseech you in all affections to attend to the subject I bring before you. Do not say that my question is too close. If your heart is right in the sight of God, there is nothing in it to make you afraid. Do not turn off my question by replying that you say your prayers. It is one thing to say your prayers and another to pray. Do not tell me that my question is necessary. Listen to me for a few minutes, and I will show you good reason for asking it.

----------


## sankalppatil732

In Arabic, the word 'Athan' is to call or to inform. Religionsly, it is a call made to inform people that the time of the prayer has begun.

----------


## davidsmith36

A call to prayer  is an idea found in numerous religions of a flag passed on to individuals from the religion showing that the time has come to participate in a planned supplication custom.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Nice one Buddy, Nice article really Appreciated.

----------


## packers

Nice article really Appreciated.

----------


## davidsmith36

A call to prayer is a concept found in many religions of a signal conveyed to members of the religion indicating that it is time to engage in a scheduled prayer ritual.
Muslim daily life is punctuated with five ritual prayers, or salat. In the early Muslim community in Madinah, according to tradition, faithful Muslims would gather around the Prophet Muhammad without any summons. The Prophet considered using a horn, as did the Jews to call the community to prayers, as well as a wooden gong, as the Eastern Christians did. One of his followers had a vision in a dream, however, in which a man taught him a better way to call people to prayer, saying, in translation:

    God is most Great! God is most Great!
    God is most Great! God is most Great!
    I bear witness that there is no God but Allah.

----------


## hangraolytam

In Arabic, the word 'Athan' is to call or to inform. Religionsly, it is a call made to inform people that the time of the prayer has begun.

----------

